# If you could only have 4



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

if you could only have a model train consisted of 4 things ( locomotives, rolling stock, a caboose ) any four things, what would it be? mine would be a Ho scale dash 9 conrail ( any brand maybe atlas) http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/137/531/207/2w90.jpg then a tangent scale models ho scale covered hopper: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Tangent_Scale_Models_HO_10521_01_PS_2CD_4000_Rock_p/tsm-10521-01.htm then a HO scale tyco coca cola tank car http://ho-scaletrains.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/tyco_357f_td_tank_coke.jpg and a ho scale walthers cushion coil car, csx : http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers_HO_3834_Cushion_Coil_Car_CSX_p/932-3834.htm


pics again: http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/137/531/207/2w90.jpg

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Tangent_Scale_Models_HO_10521_01_PS_2CD_4000_Rock_p/tsm-10521-01.htm

http://ho-scaletrains.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/tyco_357f_td_tank_coke.jpg

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers_HO_3834_Cushion_Coil_Car_CSX_p/932-3834.htm


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ermm... how exactly dash 9 can be painted in Conrail colors? CR never purchased any.


and then, why not make thing easier for everybody and embedd the pictures instead of linking?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the dash 9 locomotive and i like conrail so.. i didn't know that =/


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tough choice, but I'd go with a 4-6-2 Pacific, AF 312AC with smoke and chuff. I'd attach either a 944 Crane, a 945 Boom Car, a 607 Tool Car or the same locomotive with a 660 Combine Car, a 661 Coach, and a 663 Observation Car.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Only four things? 


Union Pacific 4-8-8-4 Big Boy:









Double-door plugged box car:









Flat car w/ 48' trailer:









Union Pacific steel caboose:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's easy...


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine could be considered boring but, it be made up of some mega power houses!! Id run four Kato C44-9W's in BNSF colors!


----------

